# Chronic Wasting Disease



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great! 

http://ottumwacourier.com/local/x403308227/Disagreements-voiced-on-Chronic-Wasting-Disease-of-deer

I don't get why the private owner of a breeding facility wouldn't take drastic measures to prevent this disease in their herd. Seems pretty cost prohibitive to be careless.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They don't really know how it is transmitted. They actually don't really know hardly anything about the disease at all. But they do know it is spreading at an alarming rate.


----------

